# Bought a John Deere 2555



## chec13 (Aug 7, 2007)

*JD 2555*

I BOUGHT A JD-2555 AND ITS SUPPOSE TO HAVE BEEN MADE AROUND 1990. WHAT INFO DO I NEED AND HOW DO I USE IT TO FIND OUT THE YEAR IT WAS BUILT?
SEEMS TO BE A GOOD TRACTOR. NEW BACK TIRES, NEW SEAT, HAS A 146 JD LOADER AND A SHUTTLE SHIFT. 2500 +/- HOURS
NO LEAKS AND NO SMOKE. TIME WILL TELL.
THANKFUL FOR INFO,
CHEC1340
ps: $12,000 ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Chec13! Glad you found us. You posted your original thread in the John Deere Compact Tractor section so I moved it to our Big Tractor John Deere section and edited the title for you so your post will get the most exposure. 

HERE is a link to some information on your 2555.


----------

